# HT bei Laptop einschalten



## Pullmann (21. Dezember 2004)

HI , 

ich hatte mir den neuen 3d Mark runtergeladen und dort steht das meine CPU HT hat 
aber nicht eingeschaltet ist .

Gibt es ein Tool um das zu aktivieren denn im Bios habe ich keine möglichkeit das einzuschalten .


MfG Pullermann


----------



## gothic ghost (24. Dezember 2004)

> im Bios habe ich keine möglichkeit das einzuschalten .


Hi,
dann wird es von deinem Board auch nicht unterstützt, Tool hin Tool her.
Evtl. gibt es eine neue BIOS-Version für dein Board und es ist nach dem
Update möglich, glaube ich aber nicht doch warum nicht versuchen!
Aber nur wenn du weist wie es geht.
Die neue Version von
BIOS Kompendium 6.1 
kann mann/frau hier downloaden.


----------

